# Als welcher Spieleheld ziehen Sie in den Karneval/Fasching?



## Administrator (31. Januar 2005)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt: Hier können Sie Ihren Kommentar zum Quickpoll veröffentlichen und mit  anderen Lesern darüber diskutieren.


----------



## Stoned_Warrior (31. Januar 2005)

Fasching is nichts für mich.

Wobei, als General Groebel aus Codename: Panzers zu gehen, wäre ganz lustig. Vor allem wenn man die Reaktionen auf die Verkleidung eines gewissen Prinzen denkt


----------



## Rinderteufel (31. Januar 2005)

Gott, wie Fasching hasse!


----------



## The_Reticent (31. Januar 2005)

Als Mud aus Gothic


----------



## Al-Kadius (31. Januar 2005)

Als der böse Watz! Aus Giana Sisters!


----------



## Wussler (31. Januar 2005)

Als Streichholz!
Ich mach mich nackig, einen roten Kopf bekomme ich von alleine.


----------



## Jimini_Grillwurst (31. Januar 2005)

Rinderteufel am 31.01.2005 01:08 schrieb:
			
		

> Gott, wie Fasching hasse!



Dito 

MfG Jimini


----------



## KingHunter (31. Januar 2005)

Jimini_Grillwurst am 31.01.2005 08:12 schrieb:
			
		

> Rinderteufel am 31.01.2005 01:08 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Da kann ich mich nur anschliessen (oder mit ?)  Fansching ist die einzige Zeit des Jahres wo Party machen keinen Spass macht.


----------



## Montares (31. Januar 2005)

Wolle mer se neilasse?
NEIN!!!! 
ich hasse es. Fasching ist eines der wenigen Worte, die es schaffen mir körperliches Unbehagen zu bereiten.


----------



## Bonkic (31. Januar 2005)

Rinderteufel am 31.01.2005 01:08 schrieb:
			
		

> Gott, wie Fasching hasse!




ebenso wie grammatik, deutsche ?


----------



## LowriderRoxx (31. Januar 2005)

Nerd alert!


----------



## Danielovitch (31. Januar 2005)

Kann mich Jimini und Co. nur anschließen - Fasching/Karneval suckt. Aber ganz gewaltig


----------



## KONNAITN (31. Januar 2005)

Ich verkleide mich als Prinzessin, wie immer.   

P.S.: Hat die Kids-Zone ein Leck, oder wie kommt diese Umfrage hier her? *g*


----------



## Solon25 (31. Januar 2005)

The_Reticent am 31.01.2005 04:04 schrieb:
			
		

> Als Mud aus Gothic



Stehst Du auf Haue?  

Karneval ist im Kölner Raum die 5. Jahreszeit


----------



## EVS (31. Januar 2005)

Jimini_Grillwurst am 31.01.2005 08:12 schrieb:
			
		

> Rinderteufel am 31.01.2005 01:08 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Kurz und Knapp: *ICH HASSE AUCH KARNEVAL !!!*


----------



## Wasserpombezang (31. Januar 2005)

Hellau und Alaaf

Ich liebe Karneval   
u.a kann man leicht Bräute abschleppen und als Köllscher jung sowieso ein muss   

ich verkleide mich sowieso gern, auch beim sex, ich liebe Rollenspiele


----------



## Nali_WarCow (31. Januar 2005)

Jimini_Grillwurst am 31.01.2005 08:12 schrieb:
			
		

> Rinderteufel am 31.01.2005 01:08 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Dito²
Wieder eine dieser sinnlosen Veranstaltungen.


----------



## Boneshakerbaby (31. Januar 2005)

Wasserpombezang am 31.01.2005 14:22 schrieb:
			
		

> Hellau und Alaaf
> 
> Ich liebe Karneval
> u.a kann man leicht Bräute abschleppen und als Köllscher jung sowieso ein muss
> ...



Als was denn, als Mann mit ausreichend großem Penis? So wie du hier immer den Weiberheld herprollst, musst du dich da aber gut verkleiden.   

Fasching saugt, Spielehelden-Faschingsverkleidungen noch viel mehr.


----------



## Killtech (31. Januar 2005)

Fasching stinkt! 

MfG, Killtech


----------



## Dark16 (31. Januar 2005)

Killtech am 31.01.2005 16:06 schrieb:
			
		

> Fasching stinkt!
> 
> MfG, Killtech



Jo, aber gewaltig.


----------



## ShadowSoul (31. Januar 2005)

Boneshakerbaby am 31.01.2005 15:56 schrieb:
			
		

> Wasserpombezang am 31.01.2005 14:22 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




was saugt fasching denn?

fasching is als kind ganz lustig, aber als vollzeitberufler in ner bäckerei is es eher nervend..besonders wenn ich an die unmengen von krapfen denke *seufz*


----------



## PForsberg (31. Januar 2005)

Dark16 am 31.01.2005 16:19 schrieb:
			
		

> Killtech am 31.01.2005 16:06 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




ICH MAG FASTNACHT !!!!!!!! *proklamier*


----------



## Pyrokar (31. Januar 2005)

is schnappi ein held????
wenn ja is klar als was ich geh


----------



## ruyven_macaran (31. Januar 2005)

Nali_WarCow am 31.01.2005 15:37 schrieb:
			
		

> Jimini_Grillwurst am 31.01.2005 08:12 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Dito³

ein glück, dass ich durch meinen umzug nach kiel weitesgehend ruhe vor dem wahnsinn hab 
(dann doch lieber "umzüge" wie am samstag, da kommt wenigstens echte stimmung auf  )


----------



## HanFred (1. Februar 2005)

fastnacht? die parties sind ok, man trifft viele alte bekannte und lernt neue leute kennen. aber ich werd's sicher wieder verpassen wie jedes jahr.
verkleiden? nicht mehr. früher ja, da haben wir immer die düsteren gestalten markiert, aber das ist vorbei.


----------



## Tigo (1. Februar 2005)

war eigentlich klar..wer mag schon noch fasching, wenn bei vielen jeden Tag Fasching ist. *lol* Ich hasse auch Fasching, echt sowas muß nicht sein. Das einzige, aber auch wirklich das einzige was mich an der Zeit erfreut sind die Pfannkuchen bzw Berliner beim Bäcker, auch wenn die mittlerweile SCHWEINISCHE PREISE haben. (sorry wegen schreien, mußte einfach raus). Früher kamen die bei uns 20 DDR-Pfennige.

Gruß
Tigo


----------



## davidian2000 (1. Februar 2005)

Tigo am 01.02.2005 19:38 schrieb:
			
		

> Früher kamen die bei uns 20 DDR-Pfennige.



...und das durchschnittseinkommen lag irgendwo bei 500 DDR-mark...    

p.s.:
ich schließe mich der überwiegenden mehrheit an, ich mag diese karnevals-zeit ebenfalls nicht, finde das alles auch eher peinlich statt lustig...


----------



## Zugluft (1. Februar 2005)

Ich fahr als Franzose nach Düsseldorf  

Spielehelden als Karnevalskostüm? Viel zu aufwendig und der Widererkennungsfaktor zu gering.


----------



## maxx2003 (1. Februar 2005)

Jimini_Grillwurst am 31.01.2005 08:12 schrieb:
			
		

> Rinderteufel am 31.01.2005 01:08 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nochmal Dito.  
Ist nur was für die Kleinen. Als Erwachsener sieht das eher peinlich aus.


----------



## _Slayer_ (1. Februar 2005)

Solon25 am 31.01.2005 11:24 schrieb:
			
		

> The_Reticent am 31.01.2005 04:04 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Hm, also ich bin auch 'n Kölner, aber ich find echt garnichts an Karneval. Werd mich auch nicht verkleiden.


----------



## gliderpilot (1. Februar 2005)

Wie jedes Jahr: ab dem 11.11 freue ich mich richtig auf Aschermittwoch, wenn der ganze shit wieder vorbei ist...


----------



## ruyven_macaran (1. Februar 2005)

davidian2000 am 01.02.2005 20:12 schrieb:
			
		

> Tigo am 01.02.2005 19:38 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



toll, ich hab derzeit 600€ und meine miete liegt deutlich über 50-60...
wenn sich also irgend ein kieler bäcker erbarmen könnte, ein paar kreppel zu spenden...


----------



## davidian2000 (1. Februar 2005)

ruyven_macaran am 01.02.2005 23:43 schrieb:
			
		

> toll, ich hab derzeit 600€ und meine miete liegt deutlich über 50-60...
> wenn sich also irgend ein kieler bäcker erbarmen könnte, ein paar kreppel zu spenden...



du musst bedenken, dass der wert des DDR-geldes im zuge mit 2:1 (über)bewertet wurde. der faktor bei der euro umstellung lag ähnlich.

also hättest du zu DDR-zeiten 2400 ost-mark, wenn ich richtig rechne, du wärst ein privilegierter gewesen   

das mit der miete stimmt, meine großeltern zahlten 1989 genau 50 mark. für eine unsanierte altbauwohnung ohne telefonanschluss aber mit mit ofenheizung und etagen-scheißhaus, das mit allen anderen mietern geteilt wurde


----------



## alex_neo (2. Februar 2005)

wenn überhaupt dann:

*Guybrush Threepwood*

Wobei ich Fasching allerdings total doof finde


----------



## HanFred (2. Februar 2005)

alex_neo am 02.02.2005 00:25 schrieb:
			
		

> wenn überhaupt dann:
> 
> *Guybrush Threepwood*
> 
> Wobei ich Fasching allerdings total doof finde



jop, der wäre es noch wert...  
ansonsten hätte ich mich auch früher niemals als spielecharakter verkleidet.


----------



## Alphawolf (2. Februar 2005)

Ich hasse Fasching...


----------



## SBC (2. Februar 2005)

Ich kann mich der Mehrheit nur anschließen. Fasching ist echt für'n +*#&/!!!

Aber wenn man mich mit vorgehaltener Waffe zwingen würde, mich zu verkleiden, würde ich als Larry Laffer gehen und mir meine wohlverdienten Körbe holen.


----------



## HanFred (2. Februar 2005)

SBC am 02.02.2005 04:11 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich kann mich der Mehrheit nur anschließen. Fasching ist echt für'n +*#&/!!!
> 
> Aber wenn man mich mit vorgehaltener Waffe zwingen würde, mich zu verkleiden, würde ich als Larry Laffer gehen und mir meine wohlverdienten Körbe holen.


aber aufpassen, dass du mit dem weissen polyesteranzug nicht feuer fängst, wenn betrunkene mit kippen hantieren


----------



## Harlekin (2. Februar 2005)

Zugluft am 01.02.2005 20:29 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich fahr als Franzose nach Düsseldorf
> 
> Spielehelden als Karnevalskostüm? Viel zu aufwendig und der Widererkennungsfaktor zu gering.


Achwas als Tommy Vercetti zu gehen sollte nicht sooo teuer und aufwendig sein 
Ich hatte mir mal überlegt als Captin PIMP (sie kennen ihn bestimmt aus diversen mitte 80er Filmen sowie Doggy Fizzle Televizzle  ) zu gehen. Das war mir dann doch zu doof und aufwendig
Hier aufem Lande fällt zumindest bei mir Karneval Flach, wegen ein paar spaten Ausländer die ne Messerstecherei angezettelt haben (   ).

So spart man zwar Geld, aber es wäre bestimmt mal wieder schön gewesen, die Leute aus meiner alten Klasse zu sehen (Der Lumpenball ist da so ziemlich die einzigste Gelegenheit)


----------



## vimca (2. Februar 2005)

Ich verkleide mich einfach im Laufe der Faschingfeten an der Bar als Alkoholikerin.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (2. Februar 2005)

davidian2000 am 01.02.2005 23:57 schrieb:
			
		

> das mit der miete stimmt, meine großeltern zahlten 1989 genau 50 mark. für eine unsanierte altbauwohnung ohne telefonanschluss aber mit mit ofenheizung und etagen-scheißhaus, das mit allen anderen mietern geteilt wurde



hmm - nicht wirklich son großer unterschied zu nem 12m² wgzimmer mit ner heizung, die auch erst nach dem dritten reperaturversuch funktioniert (und seitdem von mir nicht mehr benötigt wird, da die nachbarn genug mitheizen) 
naja, telefon hab ich immerhin - macht dann nochmal ~20€ zusätzlich.
meine oma zahlte afaik 60M - dafür gabs dann n eigenes klo und 2,5zimmer +küche +bad. (und 2öfen und e-heizer im bad, herd&boiler gas - bleibt eigentlich nur noch das halbe (schlaf)zimmer ohne wärmequelle  )

und zur umrechnung: wenn ich mit 1:4 rechne (realwert € : realwert M), dann dürfte der kreppel auch nur 80cent kosten. kostet aber nen euro...

ums ganz genau umzurechnen:
500M (einkommen) - 50M (miete) = 450M. 20pf./kreppel macht dann also 2250kreppel

600€ -200€ = 400€. bei 1€/kreppel macht das gerade mal 400 stück.

ich bin demnach also nicht im geringsten privelegiert sondern steh kurz vorm verhungern


----------



## HarryP (2. Februar 2005)

Ich geh als Vinnie Gognitti mit Baseballbatboy- Kostüm  
oder als "Fatboy" aus Far Cry (die fetten Trigens) 
(obwohl, da müsste ich mich gar net verkleiden


----------



## King-of-Pain (2. Februar 2005)

HarryP am 02.02.2005 17:42 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich geh als Vinnie Gognitti mit Baseballbatboy- Kostüm
> oder als "Fatboy" aus Far Cry (die fetten Trigens)
> (obwohl, da müsste ich mich gar net verkleiden



Abgesehn davon das ich Karneval hasse    würde ich wenn überhaupt als Hitmann    gehen 

aber Anzüge stehn mir nicht und ich glaube meine Mutter hätte was gegen die neue Frisur


----------



## Phade (3. Februar 2005)

ja, Recht habt ihr: Fasching stinkt! Mein Gott, wie hassenswert es ist!

...

aber *Karneval *kleide ich mich klassisch als Clown, gröhle volkstümliche Weisen und betrinke mich hemmungslos mit Kölsch!


----------



## rtfm (4. Februar 2005)

Phade am 03.02.2005 23:59 schrieb:
			
		

> ja, Recht habt ihr: Fasching stinkt! Mein Gott, wie hassenswert es ist!
> 
> ...
> 
> aber *Karneval *kleide ich mich klassisch als Clown, gröhle volkstümliche Weisen und betrinke mich hemmungslos mit Kölsch!



Karneval, Fasching, Fasnet,... , whatever, ist die wohl verachtenswerteste Zeit des Jahres. Kann der Stimmung und dem Brauch einfach nichts abgewinnen.

Eine Nation im Alkoholrausch, die sich wie Hirnamputierte aufführt und eine musikalische Soundkulisse, welche selbst den hartgesottensten, taubstummen Masochisten, vor Schmerzen zum schreien bringt. 

Die gesteigerte Paarungsbereitschaft der holden Weiblichkeit ist das einzig positive daran.


----------



## Agent (4. Februar 2005)

KingHunter am 31.01.2005 08:21 schrieb:
			
		

> Jimini_Grillwurst am 31.01.2005 08:12 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ich bin Karnevalist, ich LIEBE Karneval, gut, ich lebe auch in Kölle...


----------



## davidian2000 (4. Februar 2005)

zapp ich doch eben zur ARD und muss senilen 70-jährigen mit ach was für lustig-bunten hüten und grenzdebilen sparkassenangestellten dabei zusehen, wie sie alle paar minuten "helau" herausbrüllen - und frage mich, was in deutschland zu erst da war: "helau" oder der "hitlergruß" ?


----------



## babajager (6. Februar 2005)

SYSTEM am 31.01.2005 00:46 schrieb:
			
		

> Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt: Hier können Sie Ihren Kommentar zum Quickpoll veröffentlichen und mit  anderen Lesern darüber diskutieren.



GENIAL das es doch noch Menschen gibt denen das am Allerwertesten vorbei geht.


----------



## Hephaestus (15. Februar 2005)

Fasching ist Mist, kurz und knapp


----------



## LordFrodo (15. Februar 2005)

Hephaestus am 15.02.2005 13:59 schrieb:
			
		

> Fasching ist Mist, kurz und knapp


fasching suckt und ist vorbei


----------



## Soulja110 (17. Februar 2005)

LordFrodo am 15.02.2005 21:48 schrieb:
			
		

> Hephaestus am 15.02.2005 13:59 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



mir gefällt fasching auchnet, besonders dieses dumme "helau" geschrie    aber an keinem anderen tag laufen so viele fickgeile, stockbesoffene tussen durch die straßen wie an rosenmontag


----------

